# Selling used tires to retread facilities?



## ohiotw (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone on here sell used tires to retread facilities for a profit?

I found these articles on google. One is incredibly dated however.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/recycling-tires-zmaz77jazbon.aspx?PageId=4

http://yourbusiness.azcentral.com/make-money-recycling-used-tires-23986.html

I'm interested in real world experience.....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

your first link is 37 years old and the second link is undated.

Where do you expect to get used tires to make this worth the effort?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure there's a big market these days for recapped light vehicle tires. I've sold used truck tires. The best buyer ran a fleet of Macks at a coal mine. He used 24" tires which are almost impossible to find in good condition used. 

I've seen folks at flea markets selling used tires. That might be an option for you.

Garages might be a source of tires. Some of the tires they take off may still be good when a customer decides to go with a full set of new tires.


----------



## ohiotw (Jul 29, 2014)

As you'll notice po boy, I mentioned one of the links was incredibly dated.....but anyhow there are tons of tire shops/brake shops that have to PAY to get rid of tires in my town. After a quick google search in my area there are 4 retread facilities within 20 miles. Guess I'll be making a few phone calls today to see.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You may find the retread facilities specialize in truck tires more than light vehicle tires. Bandag dealers as an example only use the process for truck tires.


----------

